# Revell Reissues the Gold Knight



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Out of all the Knights the Gold Knight is the one that always wanted and Revell is reissuing him finally:thumbsup:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I was really glad to hear that as well! I got one in 65 or 66, and played with it till it was trashed! I remember writing to Aurora in about 69 or 70 asking them if they could sell me a gold knight as I couldnt find one anywhere. I think my dad even included a check. I remember they wrote me back saying it was currently out of production and they didnt have any in stock, nor did they have plans to reissue it in the near future. I was disappointed, but It was nice of them to write me back, I wish I would have kept the letter. Anyway, I've been waiting for 40 years for this one!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I have always wanted this kit too. The only one I saw was an opened kit languishing on the bottom shelf of the car aisle at Colonial Photo and Hobbies in Orlando circa 1975.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

The Gold Knight Of Nice is a great kit to build,knight and horse armour are tight fitting, only major seam filling and sanding,was the horses head armour seam.Even the horse was tight fitting, on this original kit.
But I highly recommend using styrene cement on horse armour, so there is time to align armour.
I painted this model like the box art.

Randy


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Great news!.. i will be getting this one as soon as released!... out of all the knight kits this is my favourite one!


----------



## Al Loew (Jul 3, 2008)

This is great news! Excellent job on the kit, Randy! I'll definitely jump on this one when it's available.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Fantastic! Must get one of them!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Excellent stuff Buzz! 

I'll have to get some for sale at my store in the future!


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Having already released the Black and Red knights, and now with the apparent release of the Gold knight, are there plans then to release the other two as well (the Blue and Silver knights)? Anybody know?

I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Next to the monster models, these were definitely my second most favourite kits to build ... _waaaay_ back when.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Frankie Boy said:


> Having already released the Black and Red knights, and now with the apparent release of the Gold knight, are there plans then to release the other two as well (the Blue and Silver knights)? Anybody know?
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Next to the monster models, these were definitely my second most favourite kits to build ... _waaaay_ back when.


They have not announced them...

Honestly, if you aren't fussy about the issue or box you buy, you can still get the old four Aurora standing knights pretty cheaply. Under $50 USD if you shop around on eBay. The Gold Knight is the rare one.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I thought for sure the mold was destroyed.One thing for sure,Revell does not reverse engineer any kit,so it must come direct from the molds.Hard to believe they are still in good shape.Any release date?:thumbsup:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

And hopefully it'll be in gold plastic, not grey like the recent Red and Black knight reissues.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Is there a release date yet?

I have an original I picked up already built for about $70 a few years back, I still plan on restoring him, but I want this repop too.. need a nice boxed version of him for the collection.

g.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

xsavoie said:


> I thought for sure the mold was destroyed.One thing for sure,Revell does not reverse engineer any kit,so it must come direct from the molds.Hard to believe they are still in good shape.Any release date?:thumbsup:


Sure Revell reverse engineers kits; both parts and also whole kits. It has been well known though for a long time that Revell has all of the original knight kits. 

Revell's current Rommel's Rod and Tijuana Taxi are reverse engineered kits. The face plate sprue for the Neil Armstrong kit was lost so Revell made a new one there. They have done that for other kits.

I like the grey plastic. People paint their kits anyway (or should). The actual suit the kit is based on is not gold either. It is a part of the Wallace Collection in England. The grey plastic is easy to work with.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Djnck66, would you know of any photos of this gold knight in the Wallace Collection ? as I've searched the Internet and just can't find any links to photos of the real knight, this one model I'm looking for as well as I have all the original Knights thanks to the bay. Karl


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I just googled "Wallace Collection Armour". 

http://home.mysoul.com.au/graemecook/Renaissance/01_Gothic_Armour.jpg

http://www.ruble-enterprises.com/image_page/horse5.jpg

http://www.thecityreview.com/wally10.gif



While not exact in detail, the pose is quite similar and both mounted knights (inaccurately) carry an infantry style short sword. This would be useless to a mounted knight. The similarity between both the knight and horse and the Aurora kit are obvious.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*definitely a "Must have!"*

*Z*


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

djnick66 said:


> People paint their kits anyway (or should).


We learn something new every day on this site!


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Thank you for the photos. Karl


----------



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

*Golden knight*

I may have found a link, i have to get 2 posts to my name before i can post a link


----------



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

quote=starduster;3532840]Djnck66, would you know of any photos of this gold knight in the Wallace Collection ? as I've searched the Internet and just can't find any links to photos of the real knight, this one model I'm looking for as well as I have all the original Knights thanks to the bay. Karl[/quote]

http://wallacelive.wallacecollection.org/eMuseumPlus

I don't know if is the one, but it looks similar :thumbsup:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Thats the one!


----------

